# R.I.P. Ethal



## southwestrepkeeper (Sep 16, 2011)

Awoke new years day to my CB11 female royal dead in her house, upon further investigation it turns out she died from IBD. I can't believe it, she was so young. I bought her myself for my 19th back in July and was my only present, she, like all of my reps are special to me and she'll be sorely missed. 

Here is a pic of her two days before she died. Last bit of shed on her head. 

http://i140.photobucket.com/albums/r3/mole_021/2011-12-28140751.jpg


----------



## Renegade22 (May 30, 2011)

aww im sorry to hear about ethal, she looked lovely  R.I.P ethal x


----------



## sidthepython (Oct 8, 2010)

*RIP ethal*

rest in peace ethal you will meet my baby sid up there my royal python also died on new years day she had a scale rot and we think septicemia


----------



## southwestrepkeeper (Sep 16, 2011)

sidthepython said:


> rest in peace ethal you will meet my baby sid up there my royal python also died on new years day she had a scale rot and we think septicemia


Aw im sorry for your loss too. Hopefully they'll become best of friends..


----------

